# 6-cylinder radial steam engine plans done and uploaded



## crueby

Just finished a new 6-cylinder radial steam engine - my own design, with a 1/2" bore and 1/2" stroke. I've built a number of kit engines (Stuart, PM Research, etc), and this is my first foray into building from scratch. I've always been intrigued by radials, and thought it would make a great project. Turned out well, even with the many many tedious disassembles/reassembles to get it right! 

I've drawn up plans for it, and posted it with a build log up in the downloads section (plans are at the end of the log). Thanks to those who replied to my query last week about software to draw plans in, as well as all those posters I've learned from!

Video link:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHfb2sPbHPs[/ame]


----------



## cfellows

Crueby,

Your build log and plans are very well done and easy to follow. Thanks for the time and effort to publish this document... very much appreciated!

Chuck


----------



## Ken I

Well done.

Applause for posting plans.

It is much appreciated that you go to so much trouble to share with fellow members.

Ken


----------



## crueby

Ken I  said:
			
		

> Well done.
> 
> Applause for posting plans.
> 
> It is much appreciated that you go to so much trouble to share with fellow members.
> 
> Ken



I've gotten so much great info and ideas from others posts, thought it was time to share back!


----------



## hitandmissman

What a nice looking engine. Thanks for downloading the build and plans. I will put this one on my to build list. Thanks again.


----------



## Maryak

Crueby,

Thank you for your contribution to all of us. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## lathe nut

Crueby, thank you for the great future project, well done and great with all the pictures, really nice to share, now I will have to live a few more hundred years to get this one in, thank again, Lathe Nut


----------



## playerofpawns

That's pretty awesome!
How much could someone buy one for?


----------



## crueby

Plans are free, so material and lathe/mill and your time is all it takes... ;D

I make these for fun, not profit, never considered selling.


----------



## litoweapon619

dam look really nice  were do u get the plans? 
great job man 

-omar


----------



## crueby

Thanks - plans and full build log are in the downloads section of the web site - it is on one of the later pages there.


----------



## h_2103

:bow: It's looks like very good please a need the plans i can't find them can you help me :bow:




			
				crueby  said:
			
		

> Thanks - plans and full build log are in the downloads section of the web site - it is on one of the later pages there.


----------



## Blogwitch

It seems the plans and build sequence are missing from the downloads section.

John


----------



## mzetati

I was interested into reading the build log, no traces of "radial steam" or so in all the 25 pages of the download section.

Marcello


----------



## crueby

mzetati  said:
			
		

> I was interested into reading the build log, no traces of "radial steam" or so in all the 25 pages of the download section.
> 
> Marcello



I just looked -its there on page 21 of the downloads section, titled 6-cylinder radial engine build log.

The downloads area is not the easiest thing to search, but it is there.


----------



## mzetati

My bad! 
And I checked the download pages twice.

Thank You
Marcello

---

To others interested, here's the link:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item324


----------



## michau32

Could you explain how valves work? I can't imagine it. Maybe you can attach some drawings?


----------



## crueby

michau32  said:
			
		

> Could you explain how valves work? I can't imagine it. Maybe you can attach some drawings?



The valves consist of a rod that is a close sliding fit in its hole, and the rod has two narrowed down sections that connect the piston to the air/steam inlet at the top of the stroke, and connects the piston to the exhaust at the bottom of the stroke. Rather than have an exhaust tube, the valve rod just extends out the top of the block, connecting the piston opening to the open air.


----------



## michau32

Thank you, now everything's clear. I'm going to build one. 
Unfortunately I have only lathe so I'm going to make crankcase from hexagonal bar.


----------



## Dave M

cfellows said:


> Crueby,
> 
> Your build log and plans are very well done and easy to follow. Thanks for the time and effort to publish this document... very much appreciated!
> 
> Chuck


New to the site and for the life of me can not find the plans!


----------

